# Who pay the least for there car?



## terry1122 (Nov 10, 2004)

hi guys, i am gettiing a new gto this weekend, and the dealer is offer me 25995 with 2.9 for 60. if anyone had a better deal, pleaseeee let me know.
Also put down the price you paid for your and the month you bought the car.it doesn't have to be lower the 25995, i just one to see the trend gm sells their car.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

*I Paid....*

$25,695


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I got a quote today for $25,785. That included M6 and dealer add-ons of window tint and fabric protection. This DFW TX Dealer said that the last 500 04 models were painted the special Pulse Red (+$295) and said this was a "special addition". He also stated that he had his last 04's delivered this week. If that is the case, I'm not sure GM will sweeten the $3500 rebate any more. This may be as low as it goes and their numbers will be on the decline. I might not be able to wait until Feb to decide between the O4 and 05 models. The LS2 only has 30 lb-ft of torque more and is rated 4 mpg less on the highway. Larger Brakes and footrest I can add on my own if I really need them. Scoops and split exhaust are cosmetic only and don't improve performance. What have others been finding in their area?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

The best I got on long island from three dealers was 3500 plus 2800 on an auto.

One dealer said 3500 plus tissue which is 1800, another said 3500 plus 300 over tissue less a 500 coupon which is 2300. both of these were for manuals.

I want 7000 off sticker which is 26200, so the 2300 dealer is only about 1200 off. lets see what happens when december rolls around, and if i still have my 93 Z28 6sp with 41000 miles and a lot of suspension mods etc.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

My concern is getting the color I want. There are only a few blues with manuals left in Texas. I most likely will buy tomorrow so I get the color I want. There are only 2 barbados and 3 impluse with manual trans left in the DFW area. I think the deals will get better but they will be on Automatics and black and silver cars.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

My first choice is barbados, my second is silver. I will pay 500 extra for barbados assuming I still like it next time I see it. I dont care that much if it is an auto since I will be leasing it. I had terrible luck with GMs so called customer service with my wifes Aurora. I would take the car to car washes every month or so instead of hand washing like I do to cars I own, and change the oil every 7500 for three years and then hand them the keys.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

$25,200 and 2.9 for 60 months.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

From what I have read, the GM employee price on an six speed is a little over $29K. Minus the $3,500 rebate, that puts you down around $26K. Much under that is going to be difficult. And I doubt the rebate will change with the successful sales figures that last 2 months.

But, if you can find you a sweet deal, go for it!


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Find a dealer in a town of 20,000 people with three GTO's in stock. He will deal! He still has two automatics in stock that I am sure he would like to dump.


----------



## G & S (Aug 11, 2004)

Xman, could you tell me which DFW TX dealer you were talking to? We live in TX and are looking for the best deal we can get on an '04.


----------



## Scratch Golfer (Sep 23, 2004)

25300 with destination.
GMS price - 3500 rebate-1000 gm employee discount.


----------



## duhstonGTO (Nov 14, 2004)

*GTO For 27k*

I paid 26k for my silver GTO, everyone keeps saying how the 05 will be so much better ?? yeah hood scoops, split exhaust and 50 hp...but there not getting in an 05 for 26k!!! plus, if there only making them for aprox. 4 years, who wants a middle year? get an 04 or an 07/08 if it makes it... i'm lovin' the 04 !!


----------



## terry1122 (Nov 10, 2004)

hey scrath golfer, is 25300 the final price including tax and title and destination, walking out of the door price?


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

Gms $30,200
Rebate - $3500
Gm Card -$750
Over allowance on trade- $1500

$24,450 Sale price

Did a smart buy also, they consider that a program too. :cool


----------



## terry1122 (Nov 10, 2004)

29400.00

2061 tax

15 cook county tax

143 plates and title
Dealer's quote:

31672 total

<5500> rebates

Total- $26172 



0% FOR 72 MONTHS ON ALL 2004 MODEL PONTIAC AND GMC'S!! PLEASE LET US KNOW IF YOU ARE STILL IN THE MARKET!! NOW THRU 11/30/2004!!!! INVENTORY IS SLIM BUT WE STILL MAY HAVE WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR!!

Let me know when you want the car.

Thank you

Mike Ruiz


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2004)

How are you guys getting these prices? My dealer has a Black on black GTO that he has been trying to get me to buy for the last month and a half. He even showed up at work with the car for a test drive. He's telling me that their cost is $31,468.00 with destination. After rebates and two coupons thats $26,968. This is a large dealership with three or four locations in a 40 mile radius and after checking online they have 16 04' GTO's sitting on the lot and in a week or two we will have snow on the ground. I think I'm going to hold off until they really want to dunp these cars. 

Paul


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Paul said:


> How are you guys getting these prices? My dealer has a Black on black GTO that he has been trying to get me to buy for the last month and a half. He even showed up at work with the car for a test drive. He's telling me that their cost is $31,468.00 with destination. After rebates and two coupons thats $26,968. This is a large dealership with three or four locations in a 40 mile radius and after checking online they have 16 04' GTO's sitting on the lot and in a week or two we will have snow on the ground. I think I'm going to hold off until they really want to dunp these cars.
> 
> Paul[/QUOTE
> 
> My dealer got with the zone rep and sold it to me at the GM employee price and then did the discounts. That's how they got it down to $25,200. However, even at the price you were quoted, it is one heck of a buy. Where else can you get 350HP and 395lb of torque for that money? And, after roughly 3000 miles, I haven't had the first problem.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

what does GMS mean?

one dealer offered me an auto with 2800 off sticker before the 3500 rebate.

I want 3500 off sticker, 3500 rebate, then my gm card earnings on a three year smartbuy with the 18500 buyout. No leases here in NY.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

I was looking at the AOL car site yesterday and they say ther is a $500 car show discount. The International Car Show is in our area in San Fran.
That would make a $4000 discount.
I still can't make up my mind GTO, 350Z, Corvette.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

Tom said:


> what does GMS mean?
> 
> Gms is an employee sale.
> Tom I am in Buffalo and I can sell you a Gto. I know I can smoke that deal. We have only a yellow auto left. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

GTO-TO-GO said:


> I was looking at the AOL car site yesterday and they say ther is a $500 car show discount. The International Car Show is in our area in San Fran.
> That would make a $4000 discount.
> I still can't make up my mind GTO, 350Z, Corvette.
> 
> GTO-TO-GO


That's true. Pearson's Chevrolet is giving a 6K discount: 3500 + 500 (GM discounts) + 2000 Dealer discount. The deal is even more sweet with the 0.9% 36 months financing (with is the best financing deal).

I really want a 2005 and didn't take the deal, but I was very tempted.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

got one for 24,500 +tax title and tags,and like the car more everyday.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

idareu said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > what does GMS mean?
> ...


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

flht3 said:


> got one for 24,500 +tax title and tags,and like the car more everyday.


How? I'm about to go over to a dealership that I know is giving the $3500 plus $2500 off already from a sticker price of $31k and change. Good deal but I'd like to get it a little lower if possible. I can get the $500 discount for military on top of that so that's $6500 off their sticker...which isn't bad, but if I can get that off invoice ($29k), that'd be awesome!

Just curious how you got your deal...


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

do you home work, and write down monthy payment you desire for term you want this way when you get to the dealership and they start hitting you with all kinds of numbers and different terms you can refer to your cheat sheet and see at a glance they are messing with you[it is way to confusing to do the math in you head for different interest rates and longer or shorter terms. and watch them because you think you got the deal you want, and they will add freight,dealer charges,and other crap. i like to work buy telling them to give me numbers for out the door price with tax, title, and tags included this way its less to keep track of. good luck, its a great car...you should be able to get a 6 sp for 25,000 + tax,title,tags


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Flht3
How bout some details like where you are located, color, transmission, and if there was a trade involved. did you lease or buy, did you get the 1.9% rate for five years. Did you get GMS, military or another unusual discount?

so far you got the best deal. Congrats.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i live in nj and the car is silver with red interior and 6 sp it had 11 miles on it. i payed 24,500 plus tax, title and tags, i did how ever have to drive to maryland to get it[ its about 6 hours from my house.] also, got 24 mpg on the way home with the car not even broken in  ... no trade it was a home line of credit....i just had it out for a spin and man what a nice car stealty,very fun to drive, and you slip right under the radar, its like the silver gost. im 40 years old ,so my days of impressing young girs is over. :cheers


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

I payed about $26.000 w/ 2.9 @60 also traded an 01 GTP :cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

flht3,
send me the dealers name. Im in NY by JFK. May have to sell the Z28 for a goat at 24,500. did they offer you the 2.9 for five years? I turn 43 next month and have a porsche and 68 firebird conv in the garage. my days of impressing women including my wife are over. I have to impress and occasionally cart in my car a 21 month old now.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tom said:


> flht3,
> send me the dealers name. Im in NY by JFK. May have to sell the Z28 for a goat at 24,500. did they offer you the 2.9 for five years? I turn 43 next month and have a porsche and 68 firebird conv in the garage. my days of impressing women including my wife are over. I have to impress and occasionally cart in my car a 21 month old now.


43 and a 2 year old :cheers kids are real cool when they are two but they turn into teenagers, and mine are makeing me nuts,i called my dad yesterday to apolagize. as for the gto the dealer is in glen bernie maryland [swanson automotive] i think they are selling a millan gto on e bay. good luck


----------



## A-Tac (Sep 12, 2004)

I Pay 25.500 Out The Door. THIS CAR IS GREAT TO DRIVE WHY SPEND 25.000 FOR A OLD ONE.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

what do you mean 'old one'??


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2004)

I think he means and older GTO (60's and 70's). I paid 25,900 for mine. Torrid Red w/ Red interior and a 6 speed. Die-hard Pontiac fan for 20 Years. Gotta Love'em!


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

flht3 said:


> do you home work, and write down monthy payment you desire for term you want this way when you get to the dealership and they start hitting you with all kinds of numbers and different terms you can refer to your cheat sheet and see at a glance they are messing with you[it is way to confusing to do the math in you head for different interest rates and longer or shorter terms. and watch them because you think you got the deal you want, and they will add freight,dealer charges,and other crap. i like to work buy telling them to give me numbers for out the door price with tax, title, and tags included this way its less to keep track of. good luck, its a great car...you should be able to get a 6 sp for 25,000 + tax,title,tags


I understand and do the same thing...I'm well versed with "dealership games"...I think my favorite line is "So tell me what you want your monthly payments to be..." Yeah right!

I was just curious if there were any special incentives involved or anything else that persuaded them to drop the price...or is that what they were advertising?

Thx.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

then you know the deal,tissue,cupons,invoice, dealer invoice,ect its all crap. you just got to sit down and do some old fashion horse trading. if they wont deal, someone else will, thats why i had to go to maryland to get mine. dealer told me it was impossible to get the deal i needed, it took a week of emailing and i found my price. so good luck. NOTE; they have one on e bay that ending very soon for 24,100 buy it now!!!!!!! arty


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

sheesh... I paid 26,300 + tax and thought I got an unbeatable deal!!! But it seems several people got them down to 25K...

oh well... could be worse!

edit - I got a blk/blk 6 spd


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*04*

There are a number of new 04's on ebay asking 24.5k. Saw an add in local paper by a dealer-9,500 off sticker before negotiation. Wait 6 mos., you might get one free.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

6 sp, are starting to get hard to find, so i think if you want one now is the time!!


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok, wish me luck guys...I'm gonna try to go this week. My goal is the lowest price yet to be seen  

I've got my eye on a black/black M6


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

The local stealership has 4 on the lot right now (3 autos, one manual), all for $27,200. I don't know what financing is available.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*04*

Go to several dealers that have them and offer 22,500 which is not ridiculous. Leave your phone # and let them think about. You might get one to sell near that # or a little more.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Are You Fuxxen Nutz


----------



## HTOWN (Dec 1, 2004)

*Pulse Red*

We recently purchased a Pulse Red Special Edition, automatic, from Lawrence Marshall in Houston. Though the dealer considered it a Special Edition car, they discounted it $3,490 plus the $3,500 rebate with 2.9% for 60 months. This has to be the best looking color available for the GTO. The silver gauge package looks fantastic. The dealer had at least four six speed GTO's when we purchased the car two weeks ago. If you are interested ask for Roosevelt at Lawrence Marshall Pontiac in Houston.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*04*

Certainly not nuts. Christmas is a few weeks away and with that comes snow, credit card bills and lots of things that make a new sports/muscle car less likely. New cars get cheaper in December. If an 04 sold for 24.5k a month ago it could very well sell for less today. Bowser Pontiac in the South Hills of Pgh. has nine of them left. I'm sure they would be glad to deal with you.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

eventually the price has to bottom out,i personally thought 24,500 for a 6 sp with the red interior was the cheapest i would find the car and options i wanted. if you dont mind getting a automatic with the black interor then you wait.... only time will tell. good luck, i hope you get what your looking for!!!


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*04 purchase*

Dealers will soon have 05's with sticker prices in the mid thirties. Some will have many 04's in the mid twenties. What does this tell the guy who is looking at an 05? No one with any sense would consider paying sticker for the 05. You are looking at a buyers market on both the 04 and 05.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Dealers will soon have 05's with sticker prices in the mid thirties. Some will have many 04's in the mid twenties. What does this tell the guy who is looking at an 05? No one with any sense would consider paying sticker for the 05. You are looking at a buyers market on both the 04 and 05.


 hey you might get a good deal on a 05? if you wait long enough. i wanted a 04 when they first came out but the dealers were being dicks and adding thousands to the msrp. so i waited until i thought they hit the bottom and bought mine .who knows you might find yourself offering 25,000 for a 05 next december,if pontiac dont get there stuff together.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*05*

Early rebates in the 05 sales run could be easily justified considering their experience with the 04's. Maybe wishfull thinking on my part as I would like to get an 05 but have no intention of paying msrp.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, 
I just checked GMs site to see what they are offering for December. No more rebate! Just the financing.
http://www.gmbuypower.com/currentOffers.bp;jsessionid=Bu5M0dq7xZAZh6egMVcaLgc14VyTuFV39zUnicbzBn9CTG1lBtlm!-1490369679!173313911!7020!7002?regionId=ne&

Edit 12/2/04 they modified the site, now it shows the 3500 rebate.

Anyone know anybody interested in a 93 Z28 6SP 42k miles, no Ts minty mint condition with a SS level II suspension?


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah, but let's see the dealers try to move them without that discount...only difference now is that it will come out of the dealers' pockets rather than GM's.

I've been to 3 dealerships this week and the funny thing is the salesmen complained to me how these things won't move, it's only a minimum sale for the salesman ($100, so no incentive to sell) and they've already eaten up the holdback...but they still don't want to deal lower than 27,500...guess I'll give it some time or just go out of state where a dealer really wants a sale.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

If you finance you still can get the 3500 untill Jan 3rd 2005.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Jrodnj (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi everyone, my name is Jared and I've found this forum by searching around the internet. Seems cool so far. I ususally post in the general car lounge/car buying forum on vwvortex.com

I was reading about the rebates and crunched my numbers and got two different sets, and the dealers set I don't understand, maybe someone can help. Also, the car I saw is Pulse Red. It's nice, but I also like blue, so the extra cost color doesn't matter to me. Here is a cross post of two posts I made on The Vortex. Please bear with me

*I'd really appreciate any help you guys can offer* 


Here is my original math

But for arguments sake lets say the MSRP is 33,190 (6
speed coupe) and selling price is 26 grand.

Well to lease it, with 15k a year, the residual after
36 months is 53%. So we multiply MSRP by Residual.
33.190 x 53% = 17,591.

Next we subtract the residual from the capitalized
cost.
26,000- 17,591= $8409. That is what you will pay for
the term of the lease. 8409/36 = $233.58

Now we must calculate interest (3.5%), or a money
factor of .00146. Add the sales price plus residual
26,000 + 17,591 = 43,591 x .00146 = $63.64

$233.58 + 63.64 = 297.22 x NJ tax @ 6% = $315.05

So for that number, give or take $5 either way, I
can drive a Corvette powered, 2+2 Coupe for 3 years
with a full warranty and then hand it back and never
have to worry about a thing. 


Here is what happened at the dealer

OK, here's what the dealer is SHOWING me

MSRP= 33,485 (Base + 6 speed + Pulse Red(295) )

Afmkt- $149 <???? Pinstripe????>

Price for car. $31,249 - $3500 rebate = $27749.


Residual = 17,747. (53% at 36 months, 15k per year)

He is SHOWING me a price, including interest and tax at $407 per month. WTF?

I PLUGGED his own numbers into my handy dandy Vortex approved lease calculator and came up to $364 per month

However, he continued to show me $407 per month. I sat there with a calculator and wrote down the step by step math and still got $364 to his 407 using HIS number.

He couldn't explain to me where EXACTLY he was getting 407 from, and on his printout I really couldn't find where it was buried. I still can't find it.

Now he claims he's selling me the car at $500 under invoice + the rebate, but what other factory to dealer incentives, rebates, programs, etc....exist? How are people finding this car for low 26's and I can barely get under $28,000. MJGunn, your expert advice would be helpful here.

What should I REALLY shoot for as a Capitalized Cost? I think 27,749 is too high, he thinks $26,000 is too low.

All this was calculated with the 53% residual and 3.5% (.00146) money factor and $0 down.

Prices quoted to me were as follows for Get In Fees

Govt Fees- $172.50
Taxes = $860.75
Doc Fee- $185
Security Deposit - $450

Anything askew in there? I'm probably missing some key element here as to why my "paper" payment has gone up so much.

To be honest, the salesperson and sales manager were very accomodating and genuinely interested in my business without being pushy. If I decide to go for the car I would LIKE to do business with them, but I need to figure out how to get this Cap Cost lower. If not $26,000, then in the high 26's.

I figure if we split the difference we are at $26,875, which by my calculations would net me a monthly nut of $337 with taxes.

How is he showing me the numbers that are nearly $50 higher than mine (and where is it hidden) and what else do I need to know to get the price lower than invoice minus rebates.

Thanks! 


Also, what can you guys tell me about these GM Value Certificates that dealers receive to discount cars (but don't want you to know about)


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*04 leases*

What are guys paying monthly that have leases on the 04's?


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Not sure about the lease...our dealerships advertise for $299/mo lease...I"m looking to buy not lease so it doesn't matter to me. To be honest, you should be able to haggle down the price to the point where you're monthly payments would be at or a little above that $364 payment you spoke of (and should be below the $417 they're quoting you). And that way you'd have the residual equity of the car rather than the dealership getting it. But maybe you just want to lease...choice is yours. I'd call another dealership and ask them to fax you their offer and see if it matches up. If it's better either go with it, or take it to the first dealership you went to and ask them to beat it (I tried this and one dealer didn't believe me that I could get the car for under $27495 so he said if I brought back a quote that he'd either (a) beat it, or (b) give me $500...looks like I may get another $500.

Make sure they're not charging you for any of the bs extras like tire pressure monitors (really just a valve stem cap), or other types of insurance and coverage (some not even related to auto)...I had a dealership try this when I bought my truck...I laughed at him so hard  

As for the dealer certificates, they are for $500 each, and the dealership gets them sent monthly. Usually a cap is put on it for per car use (last month the most you could use was 3 on one car, so an additional $1500 off). I haven't heard what the max was for Dec. yet (dealer is supposed to call me). Most dealers unless they want to be nice, will wait till the end of the month and then start using them to get rid of as many cars as they can to fulfill quotas and meet bonuses. I just flat out tell the salesman that he's going to have to use them if he wants the sale, if they do in fact want the sale, they'll use it. However, as I previously posted, the GTO's are selling at minimum which means the sales guy only gets $100 for the sale, so he doesn't have too much incentive to give you extra off, he'd rather use it on a car that will bring him a nice commission.

I'm not sure where you're located, but I'd consider looking out of state. I'm about to start, as most dealers around here just don't want to deal.

Good luck.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

dont forget to add 3.5% to the residual. you are paying 3.5% interest on the residual/balloon,and 3.5% on the portion you are paying down.

I will only lease (smartbuy in NYS) because the residual of 18k is insanely high. I think I can smartbuy it for three years, then if i want to keep it negotiate a purchase price with the dealer significantly lower than the 18500, if not then I am even.

Try www.gmbuypower.com they have a payment calculator. also, you pay sales tax on the rebate.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I got mine for $24672 2yr lease @ 15K miles/yr
Here are the numbers straight from the contract.
GTO cash back = $3500
Dealer cash back = $1000
cash down = $2100 ($1268 down, $273 1st pymt, $559 tax,title,license)
GMAC family discount = $3344
---------------------------------------
$29845 starting price after GMAC discount
$595 GMAC admin. fee (delivery I'm guessing)
$30440 before cash back and money down (3500+1000+1268)= $5768
----------------------------------------
so lease is based on 30440-5768=$24672
residual value after 2 year lease = $20578
24672-20578=$4094
rent charge = $2097
total of base monthly payments = 4094+2097=$6191
base monthly payment = 6191/24=$258
monthly sales/use tax = $15
for total monthly payment of $273

if the dealer is asking for more than $33190 sticker price(before discounts) your getting yanked. If you don't have a GM family discount then you'd be looking at a payment of $370 or more, easily. And thats just on a lease. If I would have bought the car I would be paying around $420 - 450/mth over 5yrs. Hope this helps.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

You have negotiated your way into a great payment. Good job. I know a guy who pays more than that to lease a rotten little Ford Focus. Some dealers are offering folks no money down leases on the 05 Mustang GT of 600 and more monthly. A person needs to do his homework and leave emotions in the closet when buying a large ticket item.


----------

